# Sally FINALLY kidded 3-4-14



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Triplets:
1st- Nola (blue eyed doeling) 3lbs 6oz- presented head only
2nd- Mardi Gras (buckling) 3lbs 12oz- presented perfectly
3rd- Fat Tuesday (buckling) 4lbs 8oz -presented breech

Sally & kids are doing just fabulous! Sally is a FF & is a great mom to her kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

So beautiful !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks everybody . So how long until she drops this nasty placenta? She's still dragging it behind her. It has come down quite a bit, but still hanging & smells pretty bad. Only had to use fingers to go in to pull kids, but wondering if she might need antibiotics.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't believe antibiotics are necessary .. The placenta can take an hour or so..
Cute babies! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long has it been since she kidded?


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Adorable!! Congratulations to you and momma!! :boy::-D


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> How long has it been since she kidded?


@ 6:00 pm yesterday made 24 hrs. She kidded @ 6:00pm 3-4-14


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats they are very pretty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has she passed the placenta yet? If not, I would be giving a shot of oxytocin. If it is smelling really bad, I would also flush her.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

They are dolls! So glad mom and babies are fine! Congrats Hoot!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Beauties!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hoot let's see some new pics of the babies please!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------

